# need help pls



## nopayne (May 26, 2011)

I've been shooting for a good while.....this is the first year 2011, that I have been attending 3D tournaments and wish I would have earlier......am shooting well above 310 -320 in BH class .....joined a club that I don't feel welcome in......just want to learn more so I can challenge myself and take it further. Would like to compete as I am not afraid of competition, that I feel makes it enjoyable, and educational.......how do I practice (other than spot shooting from good distances as u am already doing that) how do I practice, where and to whom do I go to learn and be challenged....want to win stuff or at least try......is that evan realistic? Any info will help. Thanks to anybody


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi:cool2: there is a ibo coming up in new york, worlds.... you can check out 3-d shoots .com, for information on most 3-d events. if thats your game, have fun


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

To be great at 3d you have to shoot alot of 3d. All of the top pros have targets that they shoot at and range distance everyday. I mean everyday. Levi Morgan (I'm sure you've heard of) is an avid indoor shooter. Why? Because if you can't slap it in the "x" consistently at 20 yards, how are you gonna hit a spot you can't see at 36 yards? 

As with any shooting sport it takes discipline, conditioning, and quality practice. You can't be the best if you dont have all three.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Right on Subconsciously, and the quality practice is the part I would caution you about...a lot of people just go and shoot and fling arrows at the range - you can do that but have a list of 10 things (or twenty like me), individual things that you can make the focus of each shot for the day, for example, make sure you place your feet correctly, or just work on release and not dropping the bow for the entire practice-you don't have to be perfect at everything all at once-but you can practice being perfect at one thing at a time each day and do something different the next day, just don't waste every arrow you shoot doing nothing but shooting and trying to get a good group, all of us practice SOMETHING or need to be, and that is how you will improve...practice how you will compete, but have fun most of all....the scores will come with good form and good practice. Cheers and stick with it...club members can sometimes take a little bit to warm up to, so make sure it isn't partly you, introduce yourself and be friendly and have a good time...otherwise find a different club to shoot at, and go to every shoot of every kind that you can...each will help make you a better shooter...Cheers, all the best. Ryan


----------



## nopayne (May 26, 2011)

*send more help*

Ryan tha.k you so much for the reply it is mu h appreciated. I welcome any tips on form and anything else for that matter.....I would also like to know how I should structure my practices .........any suggestions would be great...also what should I consider good 3d scores.....what are realistic goals for me to set and what is the best way for me to systematically work toward them.....I attended my first shoot earlier this year and was a bit apprehensive as I did not know what to expect....heck I didn't even know the scoring system.....well at first everybody seemed very willing to offer advice, but after I few tournaments and some good s ores (313 - 322) I started to notice the guys in the PSE shirts and the Mathews shirts peeping through the woods at me and where my arrows were hitting as I walked and shot with my group........I don't mind that at all but really need some feedback, even if its criticism ....just want to be pointed in the right direction.....I dunno maybe it is me but I got the feeling that they no longer wanted to help after they realized that I could shoot a little.........but seriously I don't know jack.........my early success I attribute to the fact that I've been shooting for years, I know not to drop my bow and I think my lifetime hunting and military experience enables me to closely estamate distance ( most of the time) ......want to know about spot shooting...indoor shooting and 3d ......throw any ad ice my way I welcome it thanks so much....Craig


----------



## nopayne (May 26, 2011)

Thank you very much for the reply.....need to know how to practice.........been shooting e eryday and really try to change it up....I shoot from 40-50-60 yds and. I feel that helps me with my form as I make a point not to drop the bow until after the arrow hits the target....I try to what h the flight of the arrow through the my sight and this can be an exaggerated length of time when shooting distance for me ......but I just don't know anything else .....I have 5 targets set up at home on my personal range 20-30-40-50-60...........I practice aiming at different spots each time ....I even went so far as to paint on different half dollar size spots on my targets just so that I have some extra little points to aim at..........help......need to know how to practice............thank you pls send info on more resources that I might tap into....also are there schools or coaches that could help help me.....in the meantime ill be shooting as much 3d as possible as you suggested and am on my way to making my form second nature through practice......just need to make sure im practicing correctly and not just practicing bad habits.....any more help, info, dire tion, just anything is welcomed........thank you very much Craig


----------



## nopayne (May 26, 2011)

....another question ....you mentioned your list of things to practice ....I k.ow feet and I know not to drop the bow and I make that an integral part of my daily practices .....but what are some other things.....send any info thanks again I really appreciate the input I really do I need it....Craig


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Interesting interview with Levi that might be of interest.

http://archerynewsnow.com/ASAWMFinal11.html

There are dozens of practice routines, you have to find what works for you. Curiously many of the top pro's claim that they don't practice that much. That may be true now, but I bet they put in the hours getting to the top.

The first thing you need is solid form. Solid form starts with simple consistency. A good coach will save you years of trying to do it on your own. (I know this from personal experience :embara: ). 

Next, for 3D, judging distance is very important. There are a lot of ways to learn to do this. Which ever way you use, learn to judge to within 1 yard. The top archers that you will compete against can do it. If you can't, you won't beat them. It takes a lot of practice, but it's not impossible to learn.

good luck,
Allen


----------



## nopayne (May 26, 2011)

Thank you so much, any more pointers are welcome pls send. Thanks for the reply....Craig


----------

